# Peugeot Talbot Auto-Sleepers



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello there

I'm new to motorhoming and still trying to decide what 'van I should buy as my first. I haven't got a lot to spend and I think I've narrowed it down to one of the early '90s Auto-Sleeper models. Something like the Harmony or Symphony. Despite all my internet based research and a couple of visits to dealers I still don't know the dimensions of the double bed for either model. Anyone know?

Also what potential problems should I be looking for in AutoSleeper models of this age?

Any advice much appreciated.

yozz.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Yozz,

sorry I cant help with the dimensions of the double bed, although we have the Harmony, I can tell you we are about 5'8 and we sleep accross the van with our feet at the sliding door, we also have the extra cushions and bits to make it into the king size but have never needed to use them

just check for rust round the wheel arches and windscreen check they are solid,

someone was selling a Harmony not long ago here is the link to the posts http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-57661-.html

Anne


----------



## 118354 (Nov 21, 2008)

To offer a few points from previously owning a 'K' reg (petrol) Symphony prior to upgrading to a much later and newer model A/Sleeper within the range.


To make up a 'double' bed a 'rope ladder' type item made up of individual beech slats on webbing had to be hooked up from the front of the central gangway between the outer side benches and pulled under tension to the rear and secured on retainers to effectively bridge the centre gap in order to then fit in the various 'fill in' cushion squabs. This results in a largish comparative sleeping area from the washroom wall and the full width of the vehicle. The alternative is two rather narrow 'singles'. Sorry I cannot give the actual size but it always seemed more than adequate room for two adults (plus a small dog!)

WE LIKED!- The side sliding door and rear door access also the clever general layout being probably the best original classic use of a confined space.
The original 'old fashioned hand built interior fixture quality' by A/Sleepers in the older factory regime before what appears to be all the inevitable and various streamlining of production methods on certain later new models. 
Ability to park in normal parking spaces. The sliding baskets within the lower lockers. The cabinet 'made' lockers. The forward facing seat with its adjustable fold down mechanism. The general solid feel of the vehicle.
The old Talbot badged base vehicle ( same as the equivelent Peugeot/Fiat of the time from the Seval factory Italy) (with the front spoiler) we think had great character and as such a well preserved A1 example in the near future I am sure would become a collectors classic (This is a specialists area of course) 
The old Peugeot carburettor engine generally proved a reliable starter in any weather conditions. 

SOME POINTS TO BE AWARE OF!-
Be prepared for a thirst for fuel particularly if you are intending the vehicle for long distances.

Peugeot original parts availability in the future (a reliable workshop servicing dealer should be advise in general).

Allow time (and patience) to set up and dismantle the 'double' bed system on a daily basis. 

Check the 'loo' (if the Fiamma) top sealing ring in its module is water
tight.

Check the washroom sink bowl for any hair line cracking.

Ref the base vehicle - DO HAVE A TEST DRIVE. The Talbot can to some feel more like a commercial vehicle style of driving with no power steering on most models and the long 'poker' like gear shift can initially be a challenge and can take getting used to but after practice becomes easier. 
If revving the engine and particularly driving under load produces a din louder than expected or an 'exhaust blowing, noise (assuming the exhaust system itself is sound) suspect that the exhaust manifold has disintergrated and have it checked. The exhaust manifold is positioned in a most awkward place imaginable right up at the back of the engine and although not mechanically serious or a very costly part it needs a mechanic who knows his job to replace this in situ. I know I had it done in situ - I remember another garage saying the engine would have to come out!!

Last but not least and arguably the weakest design of the old Talbot/Peugeot is the water drainage under the windscreen. The scuttle conceals a trough with a drainage pipe each side running down through the engine compartment towards the ground. They simply get bunged up with dirt etc. resulting with the trapped water rusting within this hidden area . Although my vehicle was 'Wax Oiled' this still happened. Effective remedial work does require removal of the windscreen but is definately within the scope of a good body shop. (I considered the job was not billed over the top in cost in the end) If this is neglected the electrical gubbins fuses etc all all under the dashboard. Look carefully at the rubber mats and under carpets in the front foot well after the vehicle has been in prolonged rain.

Hope all this has not put you off your quest but it is simply and honestly some of my main recollections of what was a very affectionally and well loved vehicle that took us on travels far and wide in our earlier motorhoming days

Happy Motorhoming in the future!


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

annetony said:


> Hi Yozz,
> 
> sorry I cant help with the dimensions of the double bed, although we have the Harmony, I can tell you we are about 5'8 and we sleep accross the van with our feet at the sliding door, we also have the extra cushions and bits to make it into the king size but have never needed to use them
> 
> ...


Thanks Anne that's really useful info. I managed another run out to a dealers today and made the transverse bed up, the one that goes across the van, and I reckon it's too small for me (6+ft male). On my own I could probably sleep across the bed, from corner to corner, but it would be a tight squeeze for two.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Tedfer said:


> To offer a few points from previously owning a 'K' reg (petrol) Symphony prior to upgrading to a much later and newer model A/Sleeper within the range.
> 
> To make up a 'double' bed a 'rope ladder' type item made up of individual beech slats on webbing had to be hooked up from the front of the central gangway between the outer side benches and pulled under tension to the rear and secured on retainers to effectively bridge the centre gap in order to then fit in the various 'fill in' cushion squabs. This results in a largish comparative sleeping area from the washroom wall and the full width of the vehicle. The alternative is two rather narrow 'singles'. Sorry I cannot give the actual size but it always seemed more than adequate room for two adults (plus a small dog!)
> 
> ...


Tedfer it hasn't put me off at all, quite the opposite. It's this kind of inside info from people who have or have had experience of a particular kind of motorhome that is invaluable to other people like me. I still love the whole set-up of these A/S models but I am wondering if I would be be better off with something that has longer bunks. Not only for sleeping but also for lounging about on in the evening once the sun goes down.


----------



## 118354 (Nov 21, 2008)

Correction to my referal to 'Exhaust Manifold' in my recent post (Should please read 'Exhaust Manifold Gasket') 

Regards sleeping in the Symphony. We never considered sleeping across the vehicle, always considered not enough length. Always went lengthways with passenger seat swiveled round and drivers seat back wound forward (against steering wheel) Heads at back of vehicle end with feet toward engine. For lounging daytime opposite way round (Heads toward engine with cushions etc against backrests - plenty of room - pure luxury with feet out!! The forward facing seat by the door also reclines halfway in its own right before converting to the other side bench

Hope this makes sense and may help.


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks it does make sense, and there's something about the flexible layout of these vehicles that is still really appealing.


----------

